# Suicide Grip



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Who actually uses it?

Just watched a video on the forum and it does shock you when you see accidents.

Couldn't imagine using what you would call the normal grip.

Feel stronger and its a hell of alot easier on my wrists.

Saying that I've had one or two accidents but only at low weight luckily.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't personally use it, but I think its fine providing you have someone spotting and you're not going to heavy. End of the day you can have accidents in the gym no matter what you're doing. If I was using it and didn't have a spotter I'd put my bench in a power rack, least if you drop the bar its going to land on the support bars that way.

There was a story in our local paper a while back about a bodybuilder who was found dead in his cellar. He'd been trying to lift too heavy. The bar ended up on his neck and it suffocated him because he couldn't lift it back up. Unrelated but it shows that you can easily have an accident anyway, especially when lifting heavy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I find it much better on OHP


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I use an open grip on rows but never presses - I have tried it but just can't feel any advantage to it with a press, so for the risk just don't understand it's use.


----------



## Spencer_J (Aug 30, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I find it much better on OHP


I've heard this so much recently, will have to try it out monday night. You using DBs or BB though?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

on light warmup pressing i use a open grip then do a normal grip on heavier sets, nearly all my pull movements like rows of various kinds i use a open grip some push movements too.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Have to use it on some strongman stuff, but if I can get my hand around it then I will - having 260kg bounce off my ribs when benching once reminded me of why it is called suicide grip!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Have to use it on some strongman stuff, but if I can get my hand around it then I will - having 260kg bounce off my ribs when benching once reminded me of why it is called suicide grip!!


Ouch Matt!

Yeah I find in Ohp its easier.

With my bench its more a force of habit.

Remember when I was close grip pressing and it slipped onto my upper abs, never moved so quick and pushed it of as if it was nothing.

Amazing our bodies are when they sense danger.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

sam2012 said:


> I don't personally use it, but I think its fine providing you have someone spotting and you're not going to heavy. End of the day you can have accidents in the gym no matter what you're doing. If I was using it and didn't have a spotter I'd put my bench in a power rack, least if you drop the bar its going to land on the support bars that way.
> 
> There was a story in our local paper a while back about a bodybuilder who was found dead in his cellar. He'd been trying to lift too heavy. The bar ended up on his neck and it suffocated him because he couldn't lift it back up. Unrelated but it shows that you can easily have an accident anyway, especially when lifting heavy.


That guy was drunk though wasn't he? Assuming its the story I'm thinking of


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I only use this type of grip, I fail to see the issue even on Press you can still grip the bar ??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess maybe hand size effects whether the grip is safe or not... small hands maybe less palm size to support the bar so more risk of releasing it.

I never had an accident when trying it on presses, just felt no advantage either with OH or bench presses... mind you, I don't bench any more with a barbell, and my only overhead lift now with a bb is clean and press, and because of the clean movement the grip has to be full.

On rows and chins/pullups I prefer the suicide grip position as it seems to lessen forearm activation and allow a little more to go on the back.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

all day long much better depth on the press


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

On wide grip and reverse grip presses I have to use a normal grip otherwise the bar does just fall out of my hands.

Otherwise particularly on dumbbells I generally use a suicide grip much more comfortable. And less strain on my wrists, that said when going very heavy I use a normal grip for safety's sake.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb:3436316 said:


> I only use this type of grip, I fail to see the issue even on Press you can still grip the bar ??


Same as.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

if the bar rolls u have absolute no way of stopping it, with normal grip u have a fighting chance


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Same as.


if the bar rolls u have absolute no way of stopping it, with normal grip u have a fighting chance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laup said:


> if the bar rolls u have absolute no way of stopping it, with normal grip u have a fighting chance


Why would the bar roll? In 24yrs of training I have yet to have a bar roll when pressing?? Plus stop it by gripping it??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The bar only might roll if the lift is uncontrolled, either because of bad technique or loading that is too heavy... no reason why otherwise.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Could someone explain to me the principles of the suicide grip? i only know of the standard grip, many thanks.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally, i think if something goes wrong enough to make you let go of the bar (as per the video) i can't see two thumbs helping


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I used it for many years and would still do it if my wrists hurt like they used to on heavier presses. Like PScarb says, grip it!!

I have even done power clean and press using suicide grip. :confused1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I only use the suicide grip, it lets me put alot more power into the move and you can push the whole weight through your palms where as i find if using normal grip i tend to push with my middle hands on the odd occasion which is far from optimal, with the suicide grip you can only push with palms so no probs!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Why would the bar roll? In 24yrs of training I have yet to have a bar roll when pressing?? Plus stop it by gripping it??


iv used suicide grip on presses loads of times and if your technique is spot on nothing will happen, infact i feel with that sort of grip on lets say benchpress? The press is concentrated more on the muscle your supposed to be working putting more workload on your chest.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The closest call l have had was 2 days ago with an EZ bar with 45 kgs on on skull crushers, it slipped from one of my hands.

Pretty sure it was down to sun tan oil on the bar TBH but fu*k me it could have been interesting if l hadnt managed to catch it !


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

It's the only grip I use for pressing, had to adopt it as I have injured my thumb quite a few times during kick boxing and grappling.

I find it a lot better for me, tried normal grip again and don't feel I can get comfy with it


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Found that video shocking but it's made me wise to this sorta thing now even though I never go heavy without a spotter I will allways make sure I have one and will never hold it anyway different from normall apart from invert which I go light on


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> The closest call l have had was 2 days ago with an EZ bar with 45 kgs on on skull crushers, it slipped from one of my hands.
> 
> Pretty sure it was down to sun tan oil on the bar TBH but fu*k me it could have been interesting if l hadnt managed to catch it !


I have dropped a 15kg dumbell on me face when I first started I'd say I was more imbaressed than in pain though me mate kept trying to make me go for one more


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> I only use the suicide grip, it lets me put alot more power into the move and you can push the whole weight through your palms where as i find if using normal grip i tend to push with my middle hands on the odd occasion which is far from optimal, with the suicide grip you can only push with palms so no probs!


Exactly so it puts more stress on the main muscle your working...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can push through your forearms/pads of the hands with a conventional grip too, if you hold the bar correctly.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Exactly so it puts more stress on the main muscle your working...


Yes mate, 100%!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i only use suicide grip on pullups/bent leg rows/seated rows etc - most rowing actions

no way in hell i'd use in on bench - i've tried it and dont see how the suggested benefits out-weigh the dangers

called suicide for a reason lads - we've all seen the vids like OP says!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yes mate, 100%!


I actually prefer doing that grip with deadlifts as heavy as i can go without a belt before i need it. To put maximum strain on my lower back.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Have many people died due to things like this in body building then


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I actually prefer doing that grip with deadlifts as heavy as i can go without a belt before i need it. To put maximum strain on my lower back.


Fair play to you but i could never use it deadlifting or rowing etc..only pressing movements for me.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I've used it and found it fine, I don't at the mo but not for any reason.


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I use it, but only on a weight I know I can rep out comfortably. On the heaver sets (3 reps and under) I go back to normal grip.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I only use this type of grip, I fail to see the issue even on Press you can still grip the bar ??


Paul there is a thread knocking about about a rusky it killed a week ago:scared:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I will now consider its use after watchin the vid,i used it a lot before but,the vid made me think,ok on light but i am using nigh on 200k now no thanks!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I prefer it for overhead pressing the bar feels like it goes in a better line, I still don't use it past a warm up though due to chance of human error, we are only humans and I don't care how good you are, how experienced you are, you can make mistakes and it's not a mistake I would want to make!


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

After seeing the video I am definetely changing to normal.

I used to do it normal when I was a newbie but got told to do it the other way by someone in the gym.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I prefer it for overhead pressing the bar feels like it goes in a better line, I still don't use it past a warm up though due to chance of human error, we are only humans and I don't care how good you are, how experienced you are, you can make mistakes and it's not a mistake I would want to make!


Do you find it helps increase the loading or delt development, or is it just a 'feel' thingy Fats?

Lots of people are saying they like it on overheads, am trying to figure out what others are feeling that I don't!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It just feels more comfortable and like it's in a straighter line. It feels natural. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im going to have to try this suicide thing out as i cant for the life of me see how it is safe/better to use, just cant picture it .


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For those that think the thumb holds the bar. Try putting some weights in a bag (or even tins of food) and lift them using the SIDE of your thumb like it is on a barbell grip.

It's not a lot of pressure it supports.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> For those that think the thumb holds the bar. Try putting some weights in a bag (or even tins of food) and lift them using the SIDE of your thumb like it is on a barbell grip.
> 
> It's not a lot of pressure it supports.


Yeh but your thumb in a conventional grip is really not supporting very much weight, its just ensuring that the bar can't roll forward, the bones in your thumbs would need to completely snap for the bar to roll off forwards like you see in suicide grip accidents.

If you look on youtube there are a fair few videos with suicide grip accidents where the bar slips off forwards, while there are also a good few other bench press accidents involving conventional grip, i have yet to see one where bar slips out of hands with normal grip.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I prefer it for overhead pressing the bar feels like it goes in a better line, I still don't use it past a warm up though due to chance of human error, we are only humans and I don't care how good you are, how experienced you are, you can make mistakes and it's not a mistake I would want to make!


Tbf i have had a couple of close shaves where i've unracked the bar and adjusted myself before pressing and the bars nearly landed on top of me!

As others have said, watch out guys!!


----------

